# Please help with the Week's auction site



## Bgulari (Oct 31, 2018)

Week's Auctions, help I cant figure out what it up for sale​


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Bgulari said:


> Week's Auctions, help I cant figure out what it up for sale​




Here is a link to the catalog for the next turf auction:

10th Annual Turf Equipment Auction - Dec 11

Note they are still adding stuff to it. It says they expect over 500 items.​


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Also, global turf auction is normally mid November.


----------



## Bgulari (Oct 31, 2018)

Excuse me for being a newbie at this but do the prices go down pn the week's items? Everything looks like it starts at 1000.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah I would hope so. It's still over a month away - they'll get it sorted out. They're still building the auction list.


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

I noticed the $1k start price yesterday, I'd venture to say that will change, of all the Weeks auctions I've watched I don't remember ever seeing that start price. I'd lean to agree with Ware that they are still putting that auction together and will probably change the $1k start price and have multiple pictures for all the items.

I am really hoping to see some QA5 verticut reels and maybe snag them cheep.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Would the toro 3040 aid in leveling a lawn? I know it's more for a baseball infield but one of these could be neat. Rear 3 point and awd. Anybody know what theses usually go for?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

$1,000 starting bid is an error and they are working to fix it.


----------



## joeker (Oct 4, 2018)

How does shipping usually work for Week's auctions? I've seen a lot of other sites where there are palette charges and terminal pickups?


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

They can do it for you or you can work with a local freight company to arrange pickup. I think some of the guys have gotten stuff delivered for as little as $80 from Moultrie to DFW area.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

joeker said:


> How does shipping usually work for Week's auctions? I've seen a lot of other sites where there are palette charges and terminal pickups?


10% buyers fee
8% sales tax
$60+ pallet fee depending on the item
Shipping fee which is much cheaper if you go to a local terminal and pick it up with your truck.


----------



## Jayray (Aug 8, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> joeker said:
> 
> 
> > How does shipping usually work for Week's auctions? I've seen a lot of other sites where there are palette charges and terminal pickups?
> ...


Also there is a 5% internet fee it says. There is another thread with the names of some shipping companies other people have used. Have you bought something before and shipped it?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Jayray said:


> Also there is a 5% internet fee it says. There is another thread with the names of some shipping companies other people have used. Have you bought something before and shipped it?


Weeks did not charge me the 5% buyers fee on my invoice.

I used Valerie at Trinity Logistics for shipping on the last auction. She was $60 cheaper than ABS. 
[email protected]


----------



## KCBen (Jun 18, 2018)

joeker said:


> How does shipping usually work for Week's auctions? I've seen a lot of other sites where there are palette charges and terminal pickups?


I won two JD 180's from the last sale and worked with Andy at Weeks to figure out the cheapest way to ship them.
--Pallet size: One custom size pallet to fit both (38x72") was cheapest vs each on an individual pallets (40x48") as two shipments or on one double length pallet (40x96").
--Palletization Cost: Weeks charged $70 for the palletization. It was SOLID--all 2x4's, with decent ratchet straps. Even though you are paying a premium for this stuff, you keep it in the end. And the pallet makes a nice ramp for unloading when you get home.
--Shipping: I booked through uShip. After lots of searching and calling, uShip kept coming up the cheapest and I booked UPS 2 Day Guaranteed for $255. Trinity logistics came in competitively but I liked working with UPS.
--BONUS: Since they mis-routed them through NC & SC, they arrived 3 days late and that means *REFUND!!   :thumbup: :thumbup: * uShip handles that with UPS
--When doing the booking you can enter your home address as the destination but I made sure to click that it was a business with a dock/lift AND THEN call UPS and tell them to hold it at the hub. That saves about $100. Thankfully the forklift operator was curious enough about what they were to help me load them. A small trailer or a friend would have been helpful, but it was 5am on a Saturday before they closed that morning.

Happy hunting!


----------



## smusgrav (Oct 31, 2018)

So is this how people get their equipment or are there other ways? Newbie


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

smusgrav said:


> So is this how people get their equipment or are there other ways? Newbie


There are some other options:

Online Sources for Used Greens Mowers


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Anyone participating in the upcoming auction? Dec 11 is the start date.


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

CenlaLowell said:


> Anyone participating in the upcoming auction? Dec 11 is the start date.


Yes, I am driving down tomorrow to scope out the goods. Will participate in person.


----------



## smusgrav (Oct 31, 2018)

I watched for awhile today. My impressions was there was some decent deals if you were there in person but buying online with premiums added and requiring shipping made it okay not great. Amazing assortment of items. Really geared for golf course management.


----------



## Jdaniel611 (Aug 12, 2018)

@kcben nice job with the fixed and floating head mowers!


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

@walk1355 
What did you get? I was down there today, and thought I was safe with 2 mowers, a 180SL (broken pull cord, already fixed) and 220SL. Figured I'd doctor them back to health and be happy with one and sell the other after the Jake TC-22 I was eyeing went for 5 bills. I'm out! I get home only to learn that one of my web bids from yesterday won the other loaded TC-22! So I went ahead and bid on the Salvage TC-22 and now have to go back for pickup. So all of a sudden I have 4 Reels + the McLean I already had. Going to be some deals in GA soon!

Cheers!


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

@TonyC 
I ended up with 6 total

1 260sl
1 260c
1 Toro 100 Greensmaster
2 220sl
1 220a


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

walk1355 said:


> @TonyC
> I ended up with 6 total
> 
> 1 260sl
> ...


Congrats on the 260SL...It looked super clean!!! You should feel guilty for what you paid on the GM1000. 

I thought you guys were going to have lots of competition and I was completely wrong!!! There were some great deals! :thumbup:


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

@TulsaFan

Thanks. I am going to sell off everything and keep one of the 260 units. Probably the SL. I may wait until spring to offload though since prices would likely be lower this time of year.

Not looking to make a killing, just want to make back enough to pay for 1 unit I plan on keeping.


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

Is anybody going South from Atlanta for pickup? Otherwise, I have to go back for two more. If not, I can be the mule for up to about 3 GMs. Still don't know when I will go back, eyeing Thursday as a possible trip.


----------



## OD on Grass (Nov 1, 2018)

Watched the auction online to try to get a reference for how much this stuff is selling for. Now I'm thinking I have to show up next year! I made a video showing clips of the live feed in case it's helpful for anybody else to see selling prices. 
https://youtu.be/NnBRpWP4ewI


----------



## MRunion (May 30, 2018)

Let me know what you plan on selling the 220a for. I picked up 2 and neither of them have great handle bars...


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

@TulsaFan you getting my PM's now? Not sure what is wrong.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

walk1355 said:


> @TulsaFan you getting my PM's now? Not sure what is wrong.


Not getting them...make sure they have a subject. I will send you a new PM and you can reply.


----------



## Pamboys09 (Apr 16, 2019)

I wonder if anyone have experience shipping this from Ohio to California(destination).
I would love to get a John Deere.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Anybody get anything? I saw early listings and the 220e's went for a very reasonable price.


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

I picked up 5

1- 180sl
2- 220sl's with wheels and catcher
2- 220sl's


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

i picked up a 220 with the gtc and brush. gotta decide if i want to keep that one or the 260 ive been using


----------



## Uk0724 (May 1, 2019)

I got a JD 8000a fairway mower. Going to upgrade from the Toro 2000d.

Working on uship.com shipping now.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@jha4aamu easy. Keep them both.


----------



## southernbuckeye (Sep 29, 2019)

Was going to try for the JD 2653 but they didn't list the hours on it and it looked a little rough


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

jha4aamu said:


> i picked up a 220 with the gtc and brush. gotta decide if i want to keep that one or the 260 ive been using


Wide stripes are great, but I would not be surprised if you kept the 220. I had a 260SL and it was huge.

I love the size of my 22".


----------



## Keepin It Reel (Feb 20, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> > i picked up a 220 with the gtc and brush. gotta decide if i want to keep that one or the 260 ive been using
> ...


Same here...I sold my 260c because it was a beast. It's crazy how it dwarfed by 27'' TruCut when side by side and the weight difference was unbelievable.


----------



## ILoveGrits (Sep 22, 2019)

OD on Grass said:


> Watched the auction online to try to get a reference for how much this stuff is selling for. Now I'm thinking I have to show up next year! I made a video showing clips of the live feed in case it's helpful for anybody else to see selling prices.


The video was helpful - thank you for posting it.


----------

